# used ATV registration and Certificate of Origin?



## gastrohman (Jan 17, 2009)

Bought a used ATV from an individual in Alabama.  My understanding is that no title or registration is required in Georgia.  Is this correct?

I have a Bill of Sale from the individual which I guess I just keep for my records - correct?

Oh, and I have the Certificate of Origin.  What do I do with this exactly?  Do I contact Honda and let them know I am now the owner?

As it stands, I don't believe I need to go visit any local tag office or anything and want to make sure that is right.

Thanks.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 17, 2009)

not unless you want to pay taxes for something you bought out of state !!!!!!! you not going to ride on the road with a tag why go to them...


----------



## Skunked (Jan 17, 2009)

The certificate of origin is the title.  Just keep it in your records.  In the future if you go to sell it again that goes with it.


----------



## BANDT (Jan 20, 2009)

Georgia is a "BILL OF SALE" only state for atvs and off road motorcycles. No title or Certificate of Origin needed. That Certificate of Origin isnt worth the cost of the paper its written on.


----------



## BANDT (Jan 20, 2009)

Skunked said:


> The certificate of origin is the title.  Just keep it in your records.  In the future if you go to sell it again that goes with it.



100% false


----------



## Skunked (Jan 20, 2009)

BANDT said:


> 100% false



If the certificate of origin on a car is the title.  Then most certainly the certificate of origin on a four-wheeler is the title.  If there is no need for them, then why would they send them to you?  If you don't have any paperwork regarding the four wheeler then couldn't anybody just look at a fourwheeler and say "that it is theirs".  When a fourwheeler is stolen they want the frame number for identification and on the certificate of origin is the frame number.  I am just stating what I know and what I perceive as common knowledge.  I am curious to know where you obtained the information that you have.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------

